# Steaks tonight.. came out pretty good as well.



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice to have the thermometer probes. Worked great.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks great...what are these probes you speak of?.....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

The new traeger has dual probes for quick temp check so no external thermometer is needed. Worked great.

They plug in as seen on the picture.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks dam good. Potato needs another half stick of butter and tablespoon of cracked pepper on it. Wife and girl are bringing home Sonic cheeseburgers for dinner so I got steak envy right now.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya I put some garlic pepper on it and a little more butter after the pic. Still have steak for tomorrow as well.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

DSL_PWR said:


> Ya I put some garlic pepper on it and a little more butter after the pic. Still have steak for tomorrow as well.


Okay now youâ€™re just talking chit. :biggrin:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Just finished a rib eye cooked according to the wife's "new recipe". In the oven of all things. But they came out at the right temp and tenderness, but almost NO flavor, even with butter/garlic/spice mix slathered on top. Even she didn't like them and she cooked them. So we agreed, no more "testing" how to cook a steak. Only one way for us (from now on.....hopefully), I cook them over a HOT fire.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Man I canâ€™t catch a break DSL, even from my family. Lol


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL.. It's all good. As long as you enjoy dinner that's all that matters.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a good ribeye Friday night but choked on leftover pizza tonight.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine came out pretty good as well


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Texashookset said:


> Man I canâ€™t catch a break DSL, even from my family. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4337331


Dammitt your reply made me spew coffee all over my little Boston Terrier recliner mutt and I canâ€™t give you anymore green without spreading elsewhere first....:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Dammitt your reply made me spew coffee all over my little Boston Terrier recliner mutt and I canâ€™t give you anymore green without spreading elsewhere first....:biggrin:


LOL... I got him.


----------

